# Arizona aviation



## Lusker (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello guys just a few shotz from Arizona where im working this month.

But allaways got time to explorer




Aviation big time by Lusker41chillin in Arizona, on Flickr




Fasten seat belt by Lusker41chillin in Arizona, on Flickr





Untitled by Lusker41chillin in Arizona, on Flickr


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice bud is this part of the really large airplane "graveyard" out in the states? I have always fancied looking around there but I hear its no longer possible


----------



## night crawler (Sep 20, 2010)

Ooo wonderfull , what a place to explore.


----------



## Labb (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice shots. I do like this kind of graveyard pictures.


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice one - I would spend hours if not days on this site if I was out there


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 20, 2010)

Very jealous - Id love to visit there. Well done


----------



## Urban Mole (Sep 20, 2010)

msaunder1972 said:


> Very nice bud is this part of the really large airplane "graveyard" out in the states? I have always fancied looking around there but I hear its no longer possible



I think your refferring to the 'boneyard', doesnt look like it, but it could be.

Good phots matey


----------



## stuck247 (Sep 21, 2010)

only slightly jealous Lusker ....is that last pic an Albatross?


----------



## Lusker (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks every one 

This is not the bone yard in Arizona but the graveyards around the airbase.

The boneyard is only legal visit cause its on military ground

Thanks every one glad you like it

Here is an another one, from an military plane





# by Lusker41chillin in Arizona, on Flickr


----------



## crickleymal (Sep 22, 2010)

stuck247 said:


> only slightly jealous Lusker ....is that last pic an Albatross?



I'd like to know what that is too. I saw Ray Mears in one on the TV yesterday


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 22, 2010)

It appears to be a Grumman Albatross judging by the slightly inset floats.


----------



## Lusker (Sep 22, 2010)

As far as i can see spot on hydealfred


----------



## tommo (Sep 22, 2010)

wicked planes in the desert are great, nice one


----------



## gingrove (Nov 7, 2010)

Wish I'd known - I was in Wikieup for the Big Sandy 2 weeks ago!


----------

